# Why every Schecter I have neck dives?



## chopeth (Jun 24, 2014)

It happened with a couple of SLS and the KM-7. Nobody complaining here, so I guess there's a problem with my strap. I use Planet Waves Strap Lock and it works fine for my ibanez and lag guitars. Help, please


----------



## kshands (Jun 24, 2014)

Are you talking about like falling towards the ground while in playing position standing up?


----------



## twizza (Jun 24, 2014)

My Custom C-1 doesn't neck dive at all. 
My SLS C-7 did slightly. Most people probably wouldn't notice, but I'm very sensitive to it. I have sold so many guitars because of this issue. Which really sucks when you like everything else on the guitar. 

I attached a small scuba weight to the strap, and this helped immensely (especially when moving strap buttons isn't a workable/viable solution).

Just say no to neck dive. Stop the madness!


----------



## chopeth (Jun 24, 2014)

kshands said:


> Are you talking about like falling towards the ground while in playing position standing up?



That's right  , don't you call it neck-diving?



twizza said:


> My Custom C-1 doesn't neck dive at all.
> My SLS C-7 did slightly. Most people probably wouldn't notice, but I'm very sensitive to it. I have sold so many guitars because of this issue. Which really sucks when you like everything else on the guitar.
> 
> I attached a small scuba weight to the strap, and this helped immensely (especially when moving strap buttons isn't a workable/viable solution).
> ...



That's exactly my case. It is a slight dive but annoying enough to distract me. I have to raise the neck from time to time. I don't want to put more weight because of my back issues and I was wondering whether changing my strap would get rid of the problem. Otherwise, I'll sell the guitar and definitely say goodbye to Schecter, although it would be very sad, I love everything else in their guitars as twizza says.


----------



## CTID (Jun 24, 2014)

One of my friends had a guitar (I can't remember what it was, but I don't think it was Schecter, though I doubt it'll matter in this case) that had neck dive issues, and he just moved the back strap button and it fixed the problem for him.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 24, 2014)

Absolutely none on my Hellraiser C7.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 24, 2014)

Can you add weight to the electronics cavity?


----------



## kshands (Jun 24, 2014)

chopeth said:


> That's right  , don't you call it neck-diving?
> 
> Yes, but my n00b came out and maybe though he may have meant something about a trem system! D:
> 
> ...


----------



## patsanger (Jun 24, 2014)

Does this happen with any other strap?
How do you wear your guitar? really low, high....?

try to change some of these first. I have had some straps that just slide all over my body while others seem to just sit...


----------



## Zado (Jun 24, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Absolutely none on my Hellraiser C7.



Same on my c1


----------



## Renkenstein (Jun 24, 2014)

My C1 is perfectly balanced, even after installing Sperzel locking tuners on it. It's quite a bit light in the body, but no dive.

*edit*

I use the nylon Dimarzio strap with the quick locks, and it's screwed direct into the ass and the upper horn.


----------



## twizza (Jun 24, 2014)

chopeth said:


> That's exactly my case. It is a slight dive but annoying enough to distract me. I have to raise the neck from time to time. I don't want to put more weight because of my back issues and I was wondering whether changing my strap would get rid of the problem. Otherwise, I'll sell the guitar and definitely say goodbye to Schecter, although it would be very sad, I love everything else in their guitars as twizza says.



Well I don't think I would totally write off Schecter, but it is very frustrating, especially when other people seem to have no problem with it. It's worth trying this thing or making your own (I've done both). I hardly noticed the extra pound. 

theGUITARaddict: Heads up!!


----------



## Naxxpipe (Jun 25, 2014)

Get a leather strap. Feels better and fixes slight neck dive. At least it did for me.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 25, 2014)

I wear my strap at medium height, not very low, not under my chin.



twizza said:


> Well I don't think I would totally write off Schecter, but it is very frustrating, especially when other people seem to have no problem with it. It's worth trying this thing or making your own (I've done both). I hardly noticed the extra pound.
> 
> theGUITARaddict: Heads up!!



That's what Schecter recommended me, moving the strap button, which I can't with my planet waves lock or using that strap with weights, but I have a few hernias and I don't want to add a single gram more. 



Naxxpipe said:


> Get a leather strap. Feels better and fixes slight neck dive. At least it did for me.



Which one do you suggest? What puzzles me is that there are dozens of threads praising Schecter (I agree in the worship) but I didn't find any about this neck-diving problem in their guitars.


----------



## patsanger (Jun 25, 2014)

Try a leather or suede strap that is not "finished" and smooth on the inside. I have a Suede Taylor strap (Taylor Suede Guitar Strap - Chocolate | Sweetwater.com) that just grips onto me.


----------



## callankirk (Jun 25, 2014)

My avenger 7 didn't dive, neither does my Tempest 7, neither did my C1 semi-hollow, ....but that's an exception. Might be (as many others suggested) a strap issue. My 36" bass has a dimarzio clip lock on it and that dives a bit, even with a solid maple body.


----------



## Naxxpipe (Jun 25, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Which one do you suggest? What puzzles me is that there are dozens of threads praising Schecter (I agree in the worship) but I didn't find any about this neck-diving problem in their guitars.



I use a Levy leather strap with slide adjusters (the same kind of adjusters you'd find on a nylon). Worked wonders for me.


----------



## chopeth (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you guys, I think I'm going to try with that Suede strap. The levy is better, I think, but there's a slit with the hole of the strap and I'm afraid I just need the hole to put the security lock, am I wrong?


----------



## vansinn (Jun 28, 2014)

Can't answer to other Schecters, as my only specimen is the Riot 8, which has no dive.

However, I might suggest replacing the lonely strap pin on the body with two dittos, in order to off-set the strap balancing point.
Also I agree that some weight in the electronics cavity sometimes can help a Bit, though I do feel the strap offset is the better method.

Hmnn.. depending on tuner weight, lightweight open-gear tuners can help too, especially on 7/8-stringers (having more tuner mass up there).


----------



## Nile (Jun 28, 2014)

Most of the time it's the strap button placement that'll cause issues.


----------



## 3xt3rm1n4t0r (Jun 30, 2014)

A lot of extended range guitars can suffer from neck-heavyness. It's a common problem caused by the added mass on both the neck as well as the headstock (incliuding tuners).
Moving the strap button counteracts this somewhat and that is what has been done in the factory but for some (like you) this is not enought.
Changing the tuners for open tuners might help for that takes some weight off the headstock. There is one downside to doing this, however, this may shift the frequencies going through the neck and might leave you with dead spots on your neck.
Be careful what you do to counteract this problem.


----------

